# 10 cats and 3 dogs...



## QuiltLady (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi,

I’ve posted about Zoey and her two younger siblings, Gidget and Harper...now the catties!

All are “rescues”, as people know I’m a softy. I miss having kittens but realized a year or so ago that kittens may outlive me, so it’s been older or special needs cats for me. Although I did let my Vet know I would be willing to hand raise an orphan litter ?

In the She Shed we have:

*Henri(Etta) 10+








*Dreamer age estimated ~8 was semi-feral








*Coco age estimated ~8 also was semi-feral








*Wilber aka Woobie-boo-boo estimated ~3 lived in my Vet’s pigpen on the farm until he ended up with two broken hocks








In the house (we have a fairly large home):

*Bella 11 - via my niece (rural school bus stop)








*Ruby Rue ~ 11 - via my “daughter” B = vet tech (left in pet taxi overnight at clinic with a note)








*Pixie 10 - another B gift (dropped at clinic as a “stray”)








*Chester 9 - another B gift (surrendered to clinic from abusive situation)








*Daphne 6 - another B gift (dropped at clinic by farmer who would “pick up my crate on Monday)








*Howard 6 - another B gift (he is the one involved in the Yellow Lab “incident” and was dropped with Daphne)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your cats are pretty.........


----------



## Muller21QQQ (Feb 14, 2020)

ow, these cats are so cute


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pretty cats........


----------



## Ricky (Feb 13, 2020)

Your cats are amazing
10 cats and 3 dogs… Wow!!! This is crazy By the way, how do you manage to care about them all? This should be very HARD… And I guess you have very big house with a lot of cat trees for big cats and it should be like aa real labyrinth there, isn’t it? For example, I have three cats and my situation is much better in computation to you They always lay everywhere… on the table, on laptop, literally EVERYWHERE. I made to them a “house” from boxes and so on, but its too small for them all. Now I’m thinking about a real tree for them, it have to be veery big and comfortable to fit to all my cats Has anybody tried it? Does it work?


----------

